# Necesito el esquema electrico del telefono samsung galaxy ace 2 i8160



## migue1977 (Mar 30, 2013)

hola a todos necesito de alguien que me pueda proporcionar el esquema electrico del samsung galaxy ace 2. la cosa es que me intentaron reparar el conector de carga del tlf y san cargao las pistas, me gustaria conseguir el esquema a ver si pudiera puentearlo. gracias de antemano


----------

